# whats the best way to pair up pigeons



## canfordpigeons (May 25, 2009)

whats the best way to pair up pigeons my pigeons are not pairing up these are the ones i am pairing
van reet cock + white homer hen
white racer cock +white racer hen
black and white cock + blue bar hen

is it harder to pair some breeds or not


----------



## canfordpigeons (May 25, 2009)

any one out there


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I was going to reply, but Im not an expert on pairing...I have gotten unpaird birds before and while they were in their quatantine cage they paired up, so I would say you have to put them together where they can see each other and then let them be together in their own space for a time...and watch as some just don't pair up they may just fight....do you know the sexes 100%?


----------



## canfordpigeons (May 25, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> I was going to reply, but Im not an expert on pairing...I have gotten unpaird birds before and while they were in their quatantine cage they paired up, so I would say you have to put them together where they can see each other and then let them be together in their own space for a time...and watch as some just don't pair up they may just fight....do you know the sexes 100%?


yep i know the sexes as the cocks have red coil rings and the hens have blue coil rings as thee hens layed last year so i went round ring them then at the end of the year the cocks which were un ring i ringed with red rings sould i lock them in there nest box intill they have paired or what i think the problem was that i had them flying around the loft all the time


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Don't just lock a pair of birds in a box/cage. The cock will beat up the hen and they can really do some damage. 
Do the cocks have their own nest box? Would be good to see the set up you have. Can you lock the nest boxes? 
What I do every year is lock each cock in his box. Then I take one hen and put her in the cocks section and let the cock out of his box. He'll chase her a bit, but as long as she can get away, it's ok. After a while, he will begin going to his box and calling her. Eventually, she will follow him. Once they settle down, you can then lock them up and let out the next pair. Just keep an eye on the ones you lock up to make sure the cocks don't get too agressive. Once you've got all the pairs mated up, you can start turning them loose one by one and everything should be fine.
OR........if you have a couple of cages, you can put each bird in a cage and set them side by side and let them pair up that way. You'll be able to tell when they are paired. He will lay down low and coo and she will strut and bob her head.........


----------



## canfordpigeons (May 25, 2009)

right i will get a pic in the morning as it is getting dark 
i have the cocks in there own section with nesty boxes they all sleep in there own box so i know which cock has which box the hens are in there own section with no nest boxes i then put the hens in with the cocks so they pair up i have not failed for 3 years when this one time they will not pair i am doing the same thing every year


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Renee,

Thanks for the tip. I am thinking of doing the same this year. I've never force mated my birds, but I am planning to do it this year. I don't know what is wrong with my birds, but they prefer to mate with my crosses. Now I am thinking of force mating pure homers together. The problem is that I still don't know yet whether 2 of the birds are actually hens. Two I am sure are cocks because they are now chasing the birds with their tail dragging and puffing necks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

RodSD said:


> Renee,
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I am thinking of doing the same this year. I've never force mated my birds, but I am planning to do it this year. I don't know what is wrong with my birds, but they prefer to mate with my crosses. Now I am thinking of force mating pure homers together. The problem is that I still don't know yet whether 2 of the birds are actually hens. Two I am sure are cocks because they are now chasing the birds with their tail dragging and puffing necks.


You'll need to remove the old birds that they were mated too, or they'll either go back to the first mate, OR at the very least, squat and let them have their way, and there goes your pure homers....LOL


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Crap! Can this bird get some restraining order?


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Unless you really want two specific birds to pair up, I think it is best to let them pick their own mates.
I mostly breed for color and type. I put about 60 homers of the same or complimentary colors, like black, indigo and andalusian in a loft together and then pull out all the unmated birds a couple of weeks later.
I think if left on their own pigeons will pick healthier more compatible mates.
Keith


----------



## themela (Oct 19, 2006)

Are there some birds (no matter the breed - just their personality) that won't find a mate?

I have one that I call Captain Jack (for those of you Dr. Who/Torchwood fans will know what kind of bird he is!) I thought he finally settled down with a mate after about a year. They had a a pair of eggs, but nothing came of that batch. 

He is constantly doing his 'dance' every chance he gets to anything that moves. I got a new bird - she was quite young - and when he danced for her, she froze a little, then walked away. The look on her face cracked me up.

So he keeps trying and striking out. 
Anyone out there have a bird that is a gigolo? Or will he eventually find 'true love'?


----------

